# Looking for a ride 8/12-8/17



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,

I will be in Navarre from 8/11-8/18 and look for a ride. I can help with gas, bait, and ice. Very appreciate for a chance to fish FLA water this summer. BTW, I have all the fishing gears, inshore, nearshore, and offshore.

Thanks,

Vic


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Keep an eye out through out the threads. Sometimes they are not always posted just in this section.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Sniper'sGirl. I will look in other posts. BTW, that Bud Lite tour. sounds fun! Hope there will be other tour. in the week 8/11.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

I am now in Navarre. If you have room for a crew, I am available.

Thanks,

Vic
832-790-0249


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Pepperfarmer. Sorry that I read your pm late tonight. If you plan to go again, please let me know. Have a great time. Vic 832-790-0249


----------

